# .45 Auto Shield



## sureshot106 (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a 45 Shield that they want to talk about? I got mine in November 2016 and it's been trouble free.:smt083


----------



## PreacherManJT (Apr 23, 2017)

I've had mine for almost a year; totally trouble free, perfectly reliable, and shoots great. Very comfortable to shoot too. Spends a lot of time on my right side.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Had one, had a couple instances of jamming while chambering the first round from the mag. Studied the phenomenon, read the manual again, contemplated the situation, sold the gun. The manual states that the slide _*must*_ be allowed to go to battery without hindrance, with_ or withou_t a cartridge being involved. When I combined this directive with the audible and tactile clunks I detected each time the slide was released from the stop - even without a cartridge - I decided that the gun was inherently unreliable for EDC.

I could easily be wrong about this unreliability, but hey, the whole concept of EDC involves 'playing it safe'.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have one with a thumb safety, bought it when they first came out. I like it pretty good and surprisingly I can manipulate the safety with my discombobulated thumb. Still I just bought a M1.0 new 40 Shield. Going to shoot one after the other. I don't sell stuff, but I need to know which I like better


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

All of my revolvers are Smith&Wesson, but some years ago I bought a Springfield Mod-2 instead of a shield ,because of the crappy triggers and quality control issues.
Maybe I may take a second look.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I like the Mod 2 Springfield's too, but the M2.0 S&W's are pretty good.


----------



## Jessie James 58 (Aug 30, 2019)

I purchased one as soon as they became available. After shooting a box (50) I took the gun home for cleaning. When I pulled the recoil springe out, it flew apart and I could not find one of the pieces. Called up S&W to purchase a spring ass. but they said that I needed to send the gun in. They paid the shipping and it only took 5 days to get it back.
Since then I have put hundreds of rounds through the gun with no problems at all. I have tested the Shield with many types and brands of 45ACP all work flawlessly and are very accurate. Since I use the 45 Shield as one of my carry guns I have also installed night sights. The real question is do you feel safe to trust your and your family's life on the gun I say YES!


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I like my 40 Shield better than my 45 after shooting both one after the other. I used +P for the 45 so my shoot off might have been unfair. The 40 came with night sights and was 75% of the 45's price. I am not a external safety fan either, the 45 has one, the 40 does not. The 40 is a physically smaller gun too. While I prefer the 40 and it's features better, the 45 is a very good gun


----------

